# Topo maps



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Where do you guys get your topographical maps of the chesapeake? What scale do you prefer? I'm lookin for bumps.

Thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I use ADC's Chart Book of the Chesapeake Bay, edition #7. It shows bottom contours, lumps and humps, structure, bouy markers, depths, and important land marks. All plastic so you don't have to worry about it getting wet. List price is $44.95 but BJ's and Sam's Club has it for $22.00 (?) or so. This was my bible before I install a Garmin 182C GPS chart with blue chip. I still keep it on the boat for a handy reference and also keep one at home. Do yourself a favor and pick up one.

Catman.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I have the ADC book of chesapeake maps, but it is pretty old. The pages are paper with a thin plastic coating. Thx for the warehouse tip. I'll check it out. I am looking at getting the Garmin 172c color chartplotter. I am just saving up.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The ADC Chart Book is fine*

but keep in mind alot of the reefs and wrecks it lists silted over years ago.








IMO, nothing beats a good GPS and chartplotter! You can also buy a book or computer program with all the GPS marks for the Bay and other waterways. I believe NOAA sells them. I know Chapmans dose. ....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Hat - thats why I am a little leary of using the old chart book. The bay is constatntly changing. I do plan on getting a chartplotter, but a chart book is good to have incase we lose electric or the GPS goes out. Just in case.

Its like an umbrella - Bring it and you wont need it, but leave it at home, and you're all wet.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The chart book is also good for determining distance which is needed when determining fuel consumption if you don't have the electronics OB.

Catman.


----------

